# Does anyone here wear Dansko shoes?



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

Do y'all wear Dansko shoes or clogs? I have been wearing several styles for years and LOVE them. I'll admit, they take a little adjusting when you first start wearing them, but within a few days, my feet feel like I'm walking on air. I used to spend long hours on my feet and Danskos were the only thing that saved them. My mom just bought me some new brown clogs since my black ones were getting old: Professional by Dansko at Zeta Zappos

I order all of my Danskos from Zappos.com and they have free 2-day shipping, it's amazing. My mom ordered the Danskos on Monday night and they arrived to my apartment yesterday afternoon! They had sent her an email, upgrading her shipping to overnight since she orders a lot of stuff from there. Zappos.com is a really great online shoe site in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll suggest Danskos to anyone who needs comfort for their feet. They also have a lot of cute styles of shoes, not just the clogs. I find that I can wear the clogs to work and also wear them with jeans, they're great.


----------



## Divinity (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought the shoe that has the criss-cross straps for work and they are just great.  I was told they are better for doing a lot of standing than a lot of walking too, so they're perfect for a massage therapist


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a RN and I wear these to work every day... I LOVE These I have several pairs with different designs and they are gorgeous!!!! So Comfy when you are on your feet all day.....


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a pair of Dansko sandals and love them.  I agree, there is an adjustment period when one first starts wearing them, but it's worth it, I think.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 24, 2008)

Not a fan of clogs but at least they're comfortable.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

Yowza, those are kind of expensive! But I guess if you're going to invest in something for your feet it's a good thing. You only get one set of them, so its best to take care of the ones you've got, right?

I wear heels to work most of the time, and I just found this pair at DSW that are sooo nice and comfy. The brand is actually called "Söfft".. very fitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have squishy pillows in them.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

I may have to look into those if [WHEN!!! *crosses fingers*] I get the job I'm going for tomorrow.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree, they are expensive. When I first started wearing the clogs, they were only $109. I wouldn't have gotten them, if it weren't for a job I had in high school and the start of my college years, where I was always on my feet. I really like the patent leather clogs too. I think the price is worth it, because they hold up really well. Except, for the Marcelle style, which is made like the clog, but has the look and style of a mary jane type shoe. I went through 2 pairs of those in a year and the strap broke each time. Some dumb lady I work with who also wore the same style said "Maybe it's the way you walk?" No, I don't think so. A lot of people complained that the strap breaks easily on those. What I like about Zappos.com, is their customer service. You don't have to explain anything or give them proof. Both times when the strap broke, they were really easygoing about sending out a new pair, free of shipping and all I had to do was send back the bad pair. The 2nd pair that the strap had broken on, I ended up getting clogs instead. 
There is another style I have that they don't make anymore, it's a black loafer with a buckle across the front. They're really good shoes though.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree - Zappos is a great site with amazing customer service.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2008)

my mom wears these, she is a RN , they are cute but I dont know if I could pull them off, as I usually don't wear clogs, BUT if I were going to , I would get a pair of Dansko's


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a nurse and work 12 hr shifts and LOVE them.


----------



## indiequeen001 (Sep 24, 2008)

I LOVE my Dansko clogs!!! I bought a pair during my first year of pharmacy school and a replacement when I was licensed and took a job.  They are a little hard to get used to. Also, they do take a while to break in. If you can make it through the adjustment  period then they're worth it.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 24, 2008)

I love them!  They might not be the most in style but if you work on your feet all day they are WORTH IT!


----------



## MACForME (Sep 25, 2008)

I love them too. I got the "professional" model and when I'm standing for hours at a time either lecturing or doing skills, they are a blessing. Believe it or not, i also wear them when I'm shooting long shows.. Granted, they are not the GREATEST looking, but they sure do save me from alot of foot and back pain.

I'll never ever wear sneakers or the like again when I truly need support for a long day!


----------



## MACForME (Sep 25, 2008)

I love them too. I got the "professional" model and when I'm standing for hours at a time either lecturing or doing skills, they are a blessing. Believe it or not, i also wear them when I'm shooting long shows.. Granted, they are not the GREATEST looking, but they sure do save me from alot of foot and back pain.

I'll never ever wear sneakers or the like again when I truly need support for a long day!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 25, 2008)

I love Dansko, especially their sandals. I bought my dayghter a couple of pair this year because she is so picky about comfortable shoes, at 19. Lord only knows what she'll be like when she's older. And Zappos is the greatest. I buy almost all of my shoes from there. And if I find a bag I like I always check to see if they have it before I buy because it will most likely be cheaper and with free shipping and no tax (as ours is almost 10%) you just can't beat it.


----------



## wikdwich (Oct 23, 2008)

I spend most of my day standing on my feet...
I remember the first time my mom brought home some danskos.. I said "EEEEWW! What the shit are those?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're gonna wear those outside?!"  She laughed and said "Nope! YOU ARE! I bought em for you, and I'll pay you 50 bucks if you wear them all week!" So of course I wasnt gonna say no to a $50 dare...

10 years and SEVERAL pairs later I love them! (btw im only 29) They do take some time to get use to and are a little dangerous to walk in at first but so worth it. They are a better 'standing' shoe than a walking shoe. I wear them with jeans a lot and people complement them... until I pull up the pant leg, then they arent so hot. OH well, more for me! I have a silver pair that I LOVE! They are worth the 120 bucks but be careful, there are nock-offs out there...


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_I spend most of my day standing on my feet...
I remember the first time my mom brought home some danskos.. I said "EEEEWW! What the shit are those?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're gonna wear those outside?!" She laughed and said "Nope! YOU ARE! I bought em for you, and I'll pay you 50 bucks if you wear them all week!" So of course I wasnt gonna say no to a $50 dare...

10 years and SEVERAL pairs later I love them! (btw im only 29) They do take some time to get use to and are a little dangerous to walk in at first but so worth it. They are a better 'standing' shoe than a walking shoe. I wear them with jeans a lot and people complement them... until I pull up the pant leg, then they arent so hot. OH well, more for me! I have a silver pair that I LOVE! They are worth the 120 bucks but be careful, there are nock-offs out there..._

 
You're right about the standing shoe comment. There have been many times where it seems like my heel just turns right over and I go stumbling around like a drunk haha.


----------

